# *Extremely* Skinny guy wanting to gain serious WEIGHT



## AeTheCrash

Hello guys! As the title says, I want to gain some serious mass, I don't mind some bf, I'm 20 now, and I'm around 6ft high and I only weigh 125lb, I've been lifting for about 1 month now, and I gained around 4/5 pounds. I'd like to hear your opinions  My personal goal is to gain around 30/40 pounds of WEIGHT in around 12 months or less. I tried to eat as clean as possible, the only 'dirty' food that I eat is probably PB, 3000kcal a day, 24% of which is protein, even though I'm having a hard time hitting my protein macros.

Thanks!

EDIT: What's your guess on my BF%?


----------



## eezy1

mass gainerssss


----------



## Dark sim

Post your full daily diet and your training. You should gain on 3000 calories at your body weight.

Are you consistently eating 3000 calories? Be honest.

Dirty food is your friend, embrace it, seriously.


----------



## AeTheCrash

can't afford that + wanna try and do it without supplements, I have no problems eating alot


----------



## AeTheCrash

Dark sim said:


> Post your full daily diet and your training. You should gain on 3000 calories at your body weight.
> 
> Are you consistently eating 3000 calories? Be honest.
> 
> Dirty food is your friend, embrace it, seriously.


Training:

Day 1: chest / back

- flat barbell bench press

- incline dumbbell bench press

- fly's

- wide grip lat pull downs

- seated cable rows

- bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row

- dead lift or back extensions

Day 2: delts and traps / arms

- seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press

- seated lateral raises

- bent over reverse fly's

- barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs

- ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls

- hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl

- palms down barbell wrist curl

- skull crushers

- tricep pull downs

Day 3: legs / calves / abs

- barbell squats

- barbell lunges

- machine leg extensions

- standing leg curls

- Romanian dead lifts

- standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises

- standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell

- reverse crunch or cable crunches

- cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches

Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations

- decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press

- flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press

- incline fly's instead of flat fly's

Day 5: repeat day 2

Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


----------



## andyebs

why no supplementss

a simple whey protien can make your own gainers from things like blended oats

and you just need to eat if not gaining eat more eat eat eat


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Eat junk ontop of your good foods.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Thanks for the advice! I will try to get a part-time job and buy some supplements! I eat around 100/150gr of oats a day.

And honestly, I just try to make my own little 'shakes', especially at night, throwing in all sorts of stuff, and normally I get around 1500kcal from a single pre-bed shake


----------



## latblaster

AeTheCrash said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will try to get a part-time job and buy some supplements! I eat around 100/150gr of oats a day


Do you shop at Lidl or Aldi...good food & it's cheap.


----------



## Gary29

Lucky bastard! You've got free reign to eat more or less ANYTHING you like!

Just get lifting, stick to compound movements in the main and eat eat eat, you'll grow like a weed.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Wouldn't even worry on bf mate don't think it can be measured that low any way!

I was terribly thin at one time to, props for constructing a fairly decent diet and training program.

Forget clean and dirty eating though for a good 6 months! Can't stress this enough but eat absolutely anything and every thing you can get your hands on.

Get some whey in to its cheap as chips and you NEED it.

Some vitamins and minerals wouldn't go a miss as well as good fish oils.

Your training, whilst not a bad program isn't what you NEED forget all that isolation stuff for now (no offence you have very little to isolate) construct a new program consisting mainly of compound lifts bench dead and squat throw a few isolations in just to mix it up and keep it fresh.

Go at it like this for 6 months then look at things again, wish you all the luck in the world mate until then stay away from those drains or walk with your arms out


----------



## AeTheCrash

latblaster said:


> Do you shop at Lidl or Aldi...good food & it's cheap.


ASDA  I will try Lidl/Aldi since they ain't that far away!


----------



## AeTheCrash

Pain2Gain said:


> Wouldn't even worry on bf mate don't think it can be measured that low any way!
> 
> I was terribly thin at one time to, props for constructing a fairly decent diet and training program.
> 
> Forget clean and dirty eating though for a good 6 months! Can't stress this enough but eat absolutely anything and every thing you can get your hands on.
> 
> Get some whey in to its cheap as chips and you NEED it.
> 
> Some vitamins and minerals wouldn't go a miss as well as good fish oils.
> 
> Your training, whilst not a bad program isn't what you NEED forget all that isolation stuff for now (no offence you have very little to isolate) construct a new program consisting mainly of compound lifts bench dead and squat throw a few isolations in just to mix it up and keep it fresh.
> 
> Go at it like this for 6 months then look at things again, wish you all the luck in the world mate until then stay away from those drains or walk with your arms out


Thanks mate for your advice and encouragement! Appreciate it


----------



## Dark sim

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


How do you know its no less than 2800 calories?

You believe you are eating enough, if you were you would be gaining weight.

Please post your diet..........

I have 150g of oats in one serving, so to say you have that a day is a concern.

You don't necessarily need supplements, the only one I would recommend for you is whey protein, blended with some oats and olive oil, peanut butter makes a goood mass gainer shake.


----------



## Goosh

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-performance-mass-5kg

^^ This. Helped me pile it on (as well as teh 2x chicken dinners with veg and potatos I was eating a day), but that shake right there is a easy way to consume food. Top it off with blue milk and you are good to go


----------



## The Cheese

You're seriously underweight. You look like Christian Bale in The Machinist.

As others have said: You don't have to worry about eating clean. Just eat. Your bfp is so low, junk food isn't going to do you any harm.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Goosh said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-performance-mass-5kg
> 
> ^^ This. Helped me pile it on (as well as teh 2x chicken dinners with veg and potatos I was eating a day), but that shake right there is a easy way to consume food. Top it off with blue milk and you are good to go


Thanks for that! I will try to get it asap! seems cheap and good! b


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Mate I was in your shoes a year ago, I was 60 kg / 132 lbs and in one year I gained 24kg / 52lbs up to a weight of 84kg/185 lbs naturally (for what concern the weight of now 89kg / 196lbs I can't say it's completely natty but nevermind, everyone does his own choices)

Training will help you to add muscle but the MAIN thing you should do it's EAT all day long 6-8 times a day. Take up to 4000-4500 calories a day and I am not talking about pringles calories. Go for steaks fish chicken veggie and some junk food too.

Eat eat and eat and keep eating and you will make it.

Anyway a good whey proteins powder and a casein one will help you to eat even in those moments when you think you can't get more.


----------



## jonnym4

Eat more protein, eat more fat, increase carbs when weight slows. Also really really reduce your training volume


----------



## AeTheCrash

IronJohnDoe said:


> Mate I was in your shoes a year ago, I was 60 kg / 132 lbs and in one year I gained 24kg / 52lbs up to a weight of 84kg/185 lbs naturally (for what concern the weight of now 89kg / 196lbs I can't say it's completely natty but nevermind, everyone does his own choices)
> 
> Training will help you to add muscle but the MAIN thing you should do it's EAT all day long 6-8 times a day. Take up to 4000-4500 calories a day and I am not talking about pringles calories. Go for steaks fish chicken veggie and some junk food too.
> 
> Eat eat and eat and keep eating and you will make it.
> 
> Anyway a good whey proteins powder and a casein one will help you to eat even in those moments when you think you can't get more.


Isn't eating that much bad? I mean, if I just go from 3000kcal to 4000kcal, when I reach 70kg, my maintenance will be so high right?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

AeTheCrash said:


> Isn't eating that much bad? I mean, if I just go from 3000kcal to 4000kcal, when I reach 70kg, my maintenance will be so high right?


Your maintenance will be high anyway if your metabolism is fast. Mine is on 3500 calories

Eating a lot is not bad if you do a lot of training and you costantly moving, you gotta think about how much you really burn in your day.

Example:

I do gym 6 times a week I walk a big way for go to work and generally work a lot I do a job which I stay stand up all day and i go upstairs and downstairs a lot plus i am always on moving, so if i want to get weight i have to eat more calories than i burn.


----------



## Breda

AeTheCrash said:


> this is a template:
> 
> Breakfast: 4 whole eggs, 1 cup of oatmeal (measured dry), 2 Tbsp of natural peanut butter
> 
> 42 g protein = 168 calories
> 
> 64 g carbohydrates = 256 calories
> 
> 30 g fat = 270 calories
> 
> Total: 694 calories
> 
> Lunch: 10.9 oz long grain brown rice (measured dry), 4 oz chicken, 1 serving of raw almonds, vegetables
> 
> 33 g protein = 132 calories
> 
> 77 g carbohydrates = 308 calories
> 
> 16 g fat = 144 calories
> 
> Total = 584 calories
> 
> Pre-workout: 1 cup of oatmeal
> 
> 10 g protein = 40 calories
> 
> 54 g carbohydrates = 216 calories
> 
> 5 g fat = 45 calories
> 
> Total = 301 calories
> 
> Post-workout (immediately after): whey protein shake, 2 banana's
> 
> 26 g protein = 104 calories
> 
> 61 g carbohydrate = 244 calories
> 
> 2 g fat = 18 calories
> 
> Total = 366 calories
> 
> Dinner (within one hour after completing workout): 4 oz pasta, 3 oz eye of round steak, vegetables, 2.6 oz avocado
> 
> 38 g protein = 152 calories
> 
> 88 g carbohydrates = 352 calories
> 
> 12 g fat = 108 calories
> 
> Total = 612 calories
> 
> Before bed: 1 cup low fat cottage cheese, 1 serving of raw unsalted sunflower seeds
> 
> 33 g protein = 132 calories
> 
> 15 g carbohydrates = 60 calories
> 
> 17 g fat = 153 calories
> 
> Total: 345 calories
> 
> Breakdown of Macro-Nutrients
> 
> 182 g protein = 728 calories
> 
> 359 g carbohydrates = 1,436 calories
> 
> 82 g fat = 738 calories
> 
> Total = 2,902 calories
> 
> I tweak it each day ofc


Dont believe you


----------



## HAWKUS

Just eat anything mate and lots of it.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Breda said:


> Dont believe you


the only thing that I do differently, is that I NEVER consume my oats during the day, since it makes me so full that I end up eating less, I just put my daily oats in my pre bed shake and that's it. Post work out, I don't have and never had any whey, so I just take 2 banana's


----------



## IronJohnDoe

AeTheCrash said:


> the only thing that I do differently, is that I NEVER consume my oats during the day, since it makes me so full that I end up eating less, I just put my daily oats in my pre bed shake and that's it. Post work out, I don't have and never had any whey, so I just take 2 banana's


Whey proteins straight after your workout will help you a lot


----------



## Brook877

AeTheCrash said:


> the only thing that I do differently, is that I NEVER consume my oats during the day, since it makes me so full that I end up eating less, I just put my daily oats in my pre bed shake and that's it. Post work out, I don't have and never had any whey, so I just take 2 banana's


How long have you been on the diet you posted?


----------



## AeTheCrash

Brook877 said:


> How long have you been on the diet you posted?


4/5weeks cant remember, and gained around 3kg


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

If I was you I'd make sure I hit 150g of protein per day but apart from that I'd eat whatever I wanted. Pizza, Mcdonalds, Ice cream all that stuff. You are very very thin mate and obviously don't gain weight very easily so I'd recommend 5000 calories a day. Seriously, fvck it whats the worst that'll happen, you'll gain some fat but you'll gain muscle as well.

Instead of drinking water drink Full fat Milk. It's cheap and it's full of protein and calories


----------



## AeTheCrash

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> If I was you I'd make sure I hit 150g of protein per day but apart from that I'd eat whatever I wanted. Pizza, Mcdonalds, Ice cream all that stuff. You are very very thin mate and obviously don't gain weight very easily so I'd recommend 5000 calories a day. Seriously, fvck it whats the worst that'll happen, you'll gain some fat but you'll gain muscle as well.
> 
> Instead of drinking water drink Full fat Milk. It's cheap and it's full of protein and calories


this is going to be a challenge doing it without supplements! I might be able to get some whey like after xmas, so from now until then 3.5k kcal a day sounds good?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

AeTheCrash said:


> this is going to be a challenge doing it without supplements! I might be able to get some whey like after xmas, so from now until then 3.5k kcal a day sounds good?


You don't need supplements. I have whey around twice a week if I cant eat straight after the gym, otherwise I just eat normal food and I'm carrying way more muscle than you, so if I can manage so can you.

Drink 5 litres of milk a day and eat whatever you want but concentrate on stuff that contains a lot of protein and fat like burgers,pizza, peanut butter etc etc.

I went from 14 stone to 18 stone in less than a year when I stopped boxing eating like this because I started getting serious about gaining size, it works


----------



## Pancake'

Mate, just 1 shake of this a day will provide you with 900kcals and it's of a nice rich blend. I drink 1 shake of this a day with 1litre of whole milk it's almost 2000kcals in a shake! am on quiet a wreckless bulk as we speak lol :whistling: :lol: but 1 shake a day alongside you're food would last you at least 3 months. NOTE* as previously said you don't actually need supps but I guess make things easier for you, all the best.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Youngstarz said:


> Mate, just 1 shake of this a day will provide you with 900kcals and it's of a nice rich blend. I drink 1 shake of this a day with 1litre of whole milk it's almost 2000kcals in a shake! am on quiet a wreckless bulk as we speak lol :whistling: :lol: but 1 shake a day alongside you're food would last you at least 3 months.
> View attachment 140609


Probably best comment out there! I will try to get my hands on it !  thank you! I'm gaining weight on 3000kcal, around 1 pound a week, imagine with that ^^^


----------



## Pancake'

AeTheCrash said:


> Probably best comment out there! I will try to get my hands on it !  thank you! I'm gaining weight on 3000kcal, around 1 pound a week, imagine with that ^^^


Yeah mate ''It does help'' lol


----------



## AeTheCrash

Youngstarz said:


> Yeah mate ''It does help'' lol


do you think 3000kcal a day is enough? I really can't wait to get a new 'shape', i'm too skinny, and embarrassed


----------



## Mark2021

Eat everything and anything in sight


----------



## Pancake'

AeTheCrash said:


> do you think 3000kcal a day is enough? I really can't wait to get a new 'shape', i'm too skinny, and embarrassed


Ya know what mate personally meself I wouldn't even count calories at 125lbs 6ft tall I would be on the phone ''Can I have a Chicken Fried Rice'' the LOT mate! that's just me though! I wouldn't go too much over your maintenance amount. as course you don't wanna be skinny fat so to speak. take note of what the others have said pal they'll know a lot more than me...

Best a luck


----------



## shane89

AeTheCrash said:


> Probably best comment out there! I will try to get my hands on it !  thank you! I'm gaining weight on 3000kcal, around 1 pound a week, imagine with that ^^^





AeTheCrash said:


> do you think 3000kcal a day is enough? I really can't wait to get a new 'shape', i'm too skinny, and embarrassed


to make it even better, get your self a blender, put in a 500ml-to 800ml of any milk of your choice, 2 tablespoon EVOO, 2-3 scoops of peanut butter, 100g of oats, 2 scoops of that critical mass stuff and a banana.. twice a day along with what you already eat


----------



## tommyc2k7

GOMAD.


----------



## shane89

MiXiN said:


> Good luck in your venture mate.
> 
> Get some DBol and Sus' in the system & 4Kcal+ in your stomach and you'll be on a winner.
> 
> Get ready for the PM'S. Lol.


thats what i did mate and never looked back, after 8 weeks in the gym got myself on 8 weeks worth of dbol and went from there


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

MiXiN said:


> It's the way of the game buddy, and me & thee aren't the only ones that have taken this road.
> 
> We AREN'T THE LAST either.


He's 20 and has been training a month. Great idea mate


----------



## Breda

MiXiN said:


> It's the way of the game buddy, and me & thee aren't the only ones that have taken this road.
> 
> We AREN'T THE LAST either.


Learning how to train and eat would have served you much better in the long run than a few dbol

Hopefully the op has enough sense to leave chemicals alone and consistently put the effort in for at least a year or 2 before thinkin about aas


----------



## MiXiN

deleted


----------



## Breda

MiXiN said:


> If He's struggling, I can't see a problem with a short course.
> 
> I hit the gear at about 23Yrs old - Pharma' grade Extrabolin (Deca') and Paki' Sustanon 250.
> 
> The info' available to the OP here was unheard of back in my day, 15Yrs ago.
> 
> If He's struggling and has the Guru's at UKM, here, at the click of a Mouse I see no problems.
> 
> We all start somewhere, and I wish I started here back then.....


Mate he's struggling cos he's been trainin for a month... realistically how much mass was he guna put on in that time

To encourage him to take substances that he has no clue about is foolish


----------



## IGotTekkers

Oh ****.

Eat as much as possible. And train. Thats it. Thats all. Just eat bro. You must be ****ing starving.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Breda said:


> Mate he's struggling cos he's been trainin for a month... realistically how much mass was he guna put on in that time
> 
> To encourage him to take substances that he has no clue about is foolish


Besides if he was gonna use gear wtf would he even jab into??!?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

MiXiN said:


> If He's struggling, I can't see a problem with a short course.
> 
> I hit the gear at about 23Yrs old - Pharma' grade Extrabolin (Deca') and Paki' Sustanon 250.
> 
> The info' available to the OP here was unheard of back in my day, 15Yrs ago.
> 
> If He's struggling and has the Guru's at UKM, here, at the click of a Mouse I see no problems.
> 
> We all start somewhere, and I wish I started here back then.....


I guarantee he isn't eating and training optimally after one month of training and dieting. It took me quite a while to get my sh1t together in that regard and I'm sure it did for most people.

And if he sorts his training and diet out he'll gain easily anyway due to being a newbie. Why waste that first 6 months of quick natty gains by doing AAS prematurely?

I'm not against steroid use but I think your 'advice' is moronic


----------



## Ricer

Clean eating. Dirty foods. LOL. No such thing. I just see macros....macros everywhere.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Ricer said:


> Clean eating. Dirty foods. LOL. No such thing. I just see macros....macros everywhere.


Go nuts


----------



## IronJohnDoe

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I guarantee he isn't eating and training optimally after one month of training and dieting. It took me quite a while to get my sh1t together in that regard and I'm sure it did for most people.
> 
> And if he sorts his training and diet out he'll gain easily anyway due to being a newbie. Why waste that first 6 months of quick natty gains by doing AAS prematurely?
> 
> I'm not against steroid use but I think your 'advice' is moronic


totally agree to that, I got a lot of natty gains for the first 14 months, then when I got stuck I used some chemical help, but I was already knowing about training and nutrition and I am getting extra gains with minimal sides, first year go natural! You won't regret it!

Still you can use some supps like proteins or weight gainer if you work and not able to eat every time


----------



## DutchTony

AeTheCrash said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will try to get a part-time job and buy some supplements! I eat around 100/150gr of oats a day.
> 
> And honestly, I just try to make my own little 'shakes', especially at night, throwing in all sorts of stuff, and normally I get around 1500kcal from a single pre-bed shake


100g peanut butter

100g Toblerone

100g kp salted peanuts

100g Ben & Jerrys cookie dough ice cream

1 banana

500ml full fat milk

Blend the fuk out of it

2407 calories

79g protein

160g fat

170g carbs

I've been having one of these every night before bed for the last few days. Really nice too :thumb:

Edit: Obviously if you want more protein then add whey!


----------



## Casper13

OP will put on alot of mass real quick, just eat as much as you can everyday.

I remember when i was 17 skinny as, started training and in 6 dedicated months i was very happy with the results. OP will be th same, keep at it!

p.s get off the comp and get yourself some cake and ice cream!


----------



## Ricer

CapeTownTony said:


> 100g peanut butter
> 
> 100g Toblerone
> 
> 100g kp salted peanuts
> 
> 100g Ben & Jerrys cookie dough ice cream
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 500ml full fat milk
> 
> Blend the fuk out of it
> 
> 2407 calories
> 
> 79g protein
> 
> 160g fat
> 
> 170g carbs
> 
> I've been having one of these every night before bed for the last few days. Really nice too :thumb:
> 
> Edit: Obviously if you want more protein then add whey!


That sounds facking amazing!! Fitfood FTW!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Babyslayer's take on the subject


----------



## Bench&amp;curlz

Steak and potatoes for every meal :thumbup1:

Eat lots of red meat


----------



## Leeds89

Don't know why everyone has a period when someone suggests using gear when you still have natty gains to make. If he does his research, how will it harm him? Serious question.

What is the advantage of maxing your natty potential before gear usage? I'm interested to know.


----------



## ableton

MiXiN said:


> Good luck in your venture mate.
> 
> Get some DBol and Sus' in the system & 4Kcal+ in your stomach and you'll be on a winner.


Rediculous to suggest this. Have you not seen the size of him. Being a newbie he could actually listen to this stupid advice and start putting thinks into his body he has no idea about.

I love the part where you explained to him what dbol actually was, or what pct is:thumbup1:


----------



## ableton

Leeds89 said:


> Don't know why everyone has a period when someone suggests using gear when you still have natty gains to make. If he does his research, how will it harm him? Serious question.
> 
> What is the advantage of maxing your natty potential before gear usage? I'm interested to know.


for me it's nothing to do with reaching your natty potential.. Just annoys me when people say "just take steroids"

Without even explaining to the person what it will do to their body or how to take them


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Leeds89 said:


> Don't know why everyone has a period when someone suggests using gear when you still have natty gains to make. If he does his research, how will it harm him? Serious question.
> 
> *What is the advantage of maxing your natty potential before gear usage*? I'm interested to know.


Nobody has said that anywhere in this thread. What we said was at least give the guy a chance to learn how to train and eat properly before advising him to jump on the gear because if he isn't doing either of those 2 things right he's not gonna get the benefits of cycling. So he's risking potentially serious sides for less than maximal gains. Doesn't make sense at this stage.

OP: I've been training a month and want to gain serious weight (posted in the diet and nutrition section)

Mixin: Take steroids bro

:lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

The OP never even mentioned steroids unless I missed it?

To suggest them to him at his stage of training is fukcing ridiculous, especially when he hasn't mentioned it himself

Some shocking advice in here tbh

But luckily some good stuff from some good guys

I hope the OP can sieve out the sh!t


----------



## MiXiN

...


----------



## Mogy

AeTheCrash said:


> Hello guys! As the title says, I want to gain some serious mass, I don't mind some bf, I'm 20 now, and I'm around 6ft high and I only weigh 125lb, I've been lifting for about 1 month now, and I gained around 4/5 pounds. I'd like to hear your opinions  My personal goal is to gain around 30/40 pounds of WEIGHT in around 12 months or less. I tried to eat as clean as possible, the only 'dirty' food that I eat is probably PB, 3000kcal a day, 24% of which is protein, even though I'm having a hard time hitting my protein macros.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: What's your guess on my BF%?


Good luck!

Mind if I ask how you ended up so skinny?


----------



## Hotdog147

MiXiN said:


> No, I know He didn't.
> 
> I wonder if He's an hard gainer, though?
> 
> One of those Lad's in His 20s that is lumbered with being 11 Stone?
> 
> I've been there - and only juice helped me along.


He's been training 1 month!

He weighs in at 8st 13lb at 6ft

I don't think I need to say anymore


----------



## Mogy

MiXiN said:


> No, I know He didn't.
> 
> I wonder if He's an hard gainer, though?
> 
> One of those Lad's in His 20s that is lumbered with being 11 Stone?
> 
> I've been there - and only juice helped me along.


I used to use the bullsht claim that I was a hard gainer, then I realised I needed to just fcking eat more.


----------



## MiXiN

Don't know where the hell this post came from.

Deleted.


----------



## syntetisk

i have not read all the past replies maybe someone have given you this tip already... but i have helped a few younger athletes who have been struggling with gaining weight. First of all, you have gained 5lbs in the first 4 weeks! YOU HAVE ONLY BEEN TRAINING A MONTH think when you start to train harder and do the exercises properly...  I think thats a good start! just keep on eating and lifting heavy! i think a weight gainer would be a good sup for you ofc !

on the eating i would start the day with adding 3 eggs and one glass of milk ! After you hit the gym add a snickers to your carbs and protein(food or shake) try to eat fatty fish like salmon 3-4 times a week. and eat around 50 grams of nuts as a night snack. DONT FORGET THE FAT 

-you should also have one day a week were you go on the scale and measure your bodyweight, also take measures of your arms, chest waist and legs every week or second week ! log it ! Post a log here on UKM with pictures, make an commitment !

GL BRO


----------



## AeTheCrash

Mogy said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Mind if I ask how you ended up so skinny?


No idea! I was always a skinny dude, since a kid. I used to get full so quickly and ****, but I never had health issues or what so ever!

but since i started packing on weight, I find it easier to eat more! To be honest, I'm gaining 1/0.8lbs a week with 3000kcal diet

my weight is 9 stone, started off with 8,5 1 month ago


----------



## ableton

MiXiN said:


> I love the part in which you can't spell "Ridiculous".
> 
> Come on mate - We've all taken drugs well above Class C.
> 
> Let the Lad experiment &Play the game, I'll lay my Kids on the line that He won't die in His experiment to gain Moonface, a bit of weight, and a thick neck. Lol.


Haha. Good point... But looking at some of your other posts i wouldn't say you're much better. "Math's" ?


----------



## MarkF

you can have some of my weight! lol I'm at the opposite end to you I need to loose it! lol

Mass gainers and more calories will be your friend lol


----------



## GreedyBen

Double the portion sizes on that sample diet you posted op! 3oz steak? If you can't afford more eat mince, organ meat etc. don't forget to go to the supermarket late and pick up all the stuff thats reduced.

Stick to compounds too.


----------



## andyebs

where you from i have loads of wieght gainers and protien shakes then either never liked or got on with if pay delivery could have them for free


----------



## Robbie789

Steroids at under 9 stone? Sounds like great advice, reps for everyone.


----------



## Ricer

Eat like a beast!!!

Chicken, mince (don't even worry about the extra lean <5% fat), turkey, turkey mince, all fish, all fackin meats tbh. Get it in you. Make burgers out of the turkey and beef mince, have a few a day.

Don't rule out any carbs, bread, pasta, rice, potato etc etc. pasta and French sticks seem to carry the most carbs grams per 100g, so can get more in easily. If you can't stomach any more of the above, top up your carbs with a few sweets, chocolate, fruits etc etc.

Fats, as said, are your friend. Nuts, eggs, mayo, guacamole, avocado, olive oil on your salads etc.

Load up on everything.

When you've put on a decent amount of weight, can see your physique changing for the better, that's when you can probably set your macros to what they need to be, that way you'll keep gaining but with minimal fat.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


I can't believe nobody has made a big issue of what a fcuking ridiculous training routine this is for a skinny lad who isn't gaining.

Stop trying to do Jay Cutler's pre-contest routine & do something sensible instead. Simple heavy compounds three times a week FFS


----------



## cudsyaj

AeTheCrash said:


> can't afford that + wanna try and do it without supplements, I have no problems eating alot


Oats, full fat milk, peanut butter, whey (chocolate works well), frozen fruit like blueberries and BLEND... weigh it up so that the macros hit 1,000kcals+ and about 50g protein.

Add one of these shakes to your normal diet.

There's an old saying that is so true... "to get big you need to think big, eat big and lift big" - simple really, everyone can or could do it.


----------



## Marshan

MiXiN said:


> Good points, Guys, and for the most part I agree.
> 
> Seriously, though, is a short course going to kill Him?
> 
> The weightlifting/Bodybuilding fraternity is jam packed with quick fixers (I'm just one of many).
> 
> Some of us have hobbies, careers, and interests off this forum.
> 
> Training and getting BIG is the name of the game, and the OP is of the same stature as myself about 20Yrs ago - underweight.... HE'S A FAST LAD though.
> 
> OP- Do what you need to do; You'll have good backup on here whichever route you take, that's a dead cert'.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Damian


Agree with you...I cant help thinking he's fighting too hard against his metabolism here. I know he's only in a month but to be fair, a few weeks of D-bol wont blow him up. I doubt he'd lose F all after coming off. Basically just shoo things along a little bit for him is what you're saying?


----------



## Paz1982

IGotTekkers said:


> Besides if he was gonna use gear wtf would he even jab into??!?


a slin pin would probably go straight into bone :lol:


----------



## Pancake'

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


Rep ranges?? But mate, who the hell wrote you that programme? or told you to put that much volume in you're workouts? that is CRAZY volume for someone of 6ft tall and weighing 125lbs, it's by far overtraining by any standard. what you need to do is pick about 2 compound exercises each session and stick with them and focus on getting stronger and ''progressive overload'' <--- google

*Forget this!*

Day 1: chest / back

- flat barbell bench press

- incline dumbbell bench press

- fly's

- wide grip lat pull downs

- seated cable rows

- bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row

- dead lift or back extensions

^^^^^ Very counter productive.

Your even training on a split? waaaaaaatttt :confused1: ?? suicide absolute suicide!! you will just burn yourself completely out, bare in mind you have a super fast metabolism anyway? I would opt for something straight forward, very basic, practically no volume and minus performing a loada exercises.

e.g Back/Biceps

Deadlift 3 x 4 - 12 (Shear Hypotrophy)

Chin Ups 3 x 4 - 12

Straight barbell curl 3 x 6 - 12

THAT'S IT!! your DONE!! that is all you would pretty much have to do mate  am actually so surprised by the volume of your workout based on your stature. more isn't always better mate, it doesn't always mean the more you do the better results.


----------



## Leeds89

andyebs said:


> where you from i have loads of wieght gainers and protien shakes then either never liked or got on with if pay delivery could have them for free


OP this is a VERY generous offer and one you definitely take


----------



## Leeds89

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Nobody has said that anywhere in this thread. What we said was at least give the guy a chance to learn how to train and eat properly before advising him to jump on the gear because if he isn't doing either of those 2 things right he's not gonna get the benefits of cycling. So he's risking potentially serious sides for less than maximal gains. Doesn't make sense at this stage.
> 
> OP: I've been training a month and want to gain serious weight (posted in the diet and nutrition section)
> 
> Mixin: Take steroids bro
> 
> :lol:


I skimmed over most of the thread mate but I agree with all you've said there.

Does irritate me slightly when people will crucify someone who could still make gains naturally but wants a boost with steroids. Obviously that isn't the case here though, and I agree with some food in him his body will rapidly respond to it. Will genuinely see some great improvements quickly, I just hope he can make it happen (I started out almost a stone lighter than the OP so would be great if he can make it work aswell)


----------



## AeTheCrash

andyebs said:


> where you from i have loads of wieght gainers and protien shakes then either never liked or got on with if pay delivery could have them for free


oh man! That's amazing! I live in Bolton, I can travel around the whole Greater Manchester area and such!


----------



## AeTheCrash

Leeds89 said:


> I skimmed over most of the thread mate but I agree with all you've said there.
> 
> Does irritate me slightly when people will crucify someone who could still make gains naturally but wants a boost with steroids. Obviously that isn't the case here though, and I agree with some food in him his body will rapidly respond to it. Will genuinely see some great improvements quickly, I just hope he can make it happen (I started out almost a stone lighter than the OP so would be great if he can make it work aswell)


I will do my very best to make it happen! I'm so motivated to reach this goal


----------



## Gym Bunny

@AeTheCrash I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but considering you're only 125 lb at 6 ft, have you gone and had your thyroid function checked?

Because your extremely low weight could be due to more than just a fast metabolism.

As I think you said, you've gained 3kg total on this new diet it's obviously working to some extent, but as you're new to lifting give yourself time to see improvements. :thumb: Personally I don't think jumping on gear after only a month of training is the way to go. Get your diet sorted and get into training first.

@Leeds89, I don't think anyone has crucified the OP? Nothing wrong with using PEDs when natural gains can still be made, but starting with only a month of training under your belt seems a little premature simply in terms of making sure you get the best out of your cycle and keep as much of the gains as possible.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Gym Bunny said:


> @AeTheCrash I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but considering you're only 125 lb at 6 ft, have you gone and had your thyroid function checked?
> 
> Because your extremely low weight could be due to more than just a fast metabolism.
> 
> As I think you said, you've gained 3kg total on this new diet it's obviously working to some extent, but as you're new to lifting give yourself time to see improvements. :thumb: Personally I don't think jumping on gear after only a month of training is the way to go. Get your diet sorted and get into training first.
> 
> @Leeds89, I don't think anyone has crucified the OP? Nothing wrong with using PEDs when natural gains can still be made, but starting with only a month of training under your belt seems a little premature simply in terms of making sure you get the best out of your cycle and keep as much of the gains as possible.


I will do! But I doubt it, 3 months ago if you asked me what was the reason of my shape, I would reply to you by saying fast metabolism; but now, after being on a 3000kcal diet, I can clearly say that I wasn't eating enough! I honestly believe that I was eating less than 2000kcal a day, easily.


----------



## Hotdog147

Gym Bunny said:


> @AeTheCrash I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but considering you're only 125 lb at 6 ft, have you gone and had your thyroid function checked?
> 
> Because your extremely low weight could be due to more than just a fast metabolism.
> 
> As I think you said, you've gained 3kg total on this new diet it's obviously working to some extent, but as you're new to lifting give yourself time to see improvements. :thumb: Personally I don't think jumping on gear after only a month of training is the way to go. Get your diet sorted and get into training first.
> 
> @Leeds89, I don't think anyone has crucified the OP? Nothing wrong with using PEDs when natural gains can still be made, but starting with only a month of training under your belt seems a little premature simply in terms of making sure you get the best out of your cycle and keep as much of the gains as possible.


Good point, but the fact he's put on what, 3kg already? I would suggest he's probably going to be ok

As for the whole steroids argument...

I have no issue with anyone wanting to use AAS, but them being suggested to someone who hasn't even mentioned them himself is not good!


----------



## Wheyman

enter the competition on my signiture and win 6.5kg mass gainer, thats a start


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hotdog147 said:


> Good point, but the fact he's put on what, 3kg already? I would suggest he's probably going to go ok
> 
> As for the whole steroids argument...
> 
> I have no issue with anyone wanting to use AAS, but them being suggested to someone who hasn't even mentioned them himself is not good!


You're absolutely right, I only mentioned it as I'm a good 40 lb heavier than him (jealousy on my part at all?  ) and thyroid problems could account for it and as you say, he's gaining already so it could be nothing.

But it's always useful to be sure in case it comes along and bites you later, especially if at a later date he did think of PEDs.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> enter the competition on my signiture and win 6.5kg mass gainer, thats a start


Entered, fingers crossed! 

As a college student, it's so hard to save up money! I pay around 15 pounds a week for my bus only! Hopefully next year, with the uni grant, I will be able to provide myself with supplements/foods!

Thanks every single one of you for your time and advices!  Let's do it!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wheyman said:


> enter the competition on my signiture and win 6.5kg mass gainer, thats a start


Maybe you should simply award him the mass gainer as I think he's more than a worthy recipient! :lol:


----------



## Wheyman

Gym Bunny said:


> Maybe you should simply award him the mass gainer as I think he's more than a worthy recipient! :lol:


Happily if he takes progress pics for the site now worries Email me OP [email protected]


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Youngstarz said:


> that is CRAZY volume for someone of 6ft tall and weighing 125lbs,


It's crazy volume for a professional BBer on half a pint of gear a week - let alone a beginner. Whoever set that program up for him should be stripped naked, smeared in jam & tied up next to a wasps nest.

Squats, Benches, Pulldowns & Shoulder press three times a week. Few sets to warm up, then two max sets with reps in the 8-12 range. When you can do 12 on the first, up the weight a bit.

Eat lots of good food.

Don't even think about steroids for 3 years at least

That's it.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

AeTheCrash said:


> oh man! That's amazing! I live in Bolton, I can travel around the whole Greater Manchester area and such!


Aye up lad - I'm from Bolton originally. Born in Daubhill.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Major Eyeswater said:


> Aye up lad - I'm from Bolton originally. Born in Daubhill.


I'm originally from Italy! Moved to Bolton 4 years ago! Gotta tell you, I hate the weather, but I love the people 

I live in Daubhill!


----------



## funkdocta




----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> Happily if he takes progress pics for the site now worries Email me OP [email protected]


Wow! Unbelievable! Email sent!


----------



## Leeds89

Gym Bunny said:


> @AeTheCrash I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but considering you're only 125 lb at 6 ft, have you gone and had your thyroid function checked?
> 
> Because your extremely low weight could be due to more than just a fast metabolism.
> 
> As I think you said, you've gained 3kg total on this new diet it's obviously working to some extent, but as you're new to lifting give yourself time to see improvements. :thumb: Personally I don't think jumping on gear after only a month of training is the way to go. Get your diet sorted and get into training first.
> 
> @Leeds89, I don't think anyone has crucified the OP? Nothing wrong with using PEDs when natural gains can still be made, but starting with only a month of training under your belt seems a little premature simply in terms of making sure you get the best out of your cycle and keep as much of the gains as possible.


Ahh I didn't mean in this thread, just in general.

FTR I did my first cycle after a month of training :lol: Silly probably, but I am pretty damn irresponsible sometimes


----------



## AeTheCrash

thanks!


----------



## byHosky

Wheyman said:


> Happily if he takes progress pics for the site now worries Email me OP [email protected]


WOW! Thank you soEmailed you! this is my second account, my main one, 'aethecrash' is blocked in some sort of way! :cursing:

@andyebs It's AeTheCrash second acc! It wont let me reply with my other one for some strange reasons :cursing: I take it! Let me know about the cost of shipping, email: [email protected]


----------



## Leeds89

byHosky said:


> WOW! Thank you soEmailed you! this is my second account, my main one, 'aethecrash' is blocked in some sort of way! :cursing:
> 
> @andyebs It's AeTheCrash second acc! It wont let me reply with my other one for some strange reasons :cursing: I take it! Let me know about the cost of shipping, email: [email protected]


Hmm, weird, it isn't banned. Maybe @Katy can help you?


----------



## andyebs

AeTheCrash said:


> oh man! That's amazing! I live in Bolton, I can travel around the whole Greater Manchester area and such!


ill see how much to send them to bolton then give you pm let you know


----------



## AeTheCrash

andyebs said:


> ill see how much to send them to bolton then give you pm let you know


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!

@Wheyman wow! Email sent! my email is: [email protected]


----------



## Wheyman

byHosky said:


> WOW! Thank you soEmailed you! this is my second account, my main one, 'aethecrash' is blocked in some sort of way! :cursing:
> 
> @andyebs It's AeTheCrash second acc! It wont let me reply with my other one for some strange reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_cursing.gif' alt=':cursing:'> I take it! Let me know about the cost of shipping, email: [email protected]


not received it mate?


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> not received it mate?


I did email you! Maybe the email you gave was wrong? Either way, my email is [email protected] or [email protected]

Thank you so much!


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> not received it mate?


wow that's so strange! I did email you, can you please try emailing me instead?

Email: [email protected]


----------



## AeTheCrash

Leeds89 said:


> Hmm, weird, it isn't banned. Maybe @Katy can help you?


Fixed it! Thank you for the interest in helping me mate! :thumb: Apparently it was a setting in my profile that didn't let me post anything! weird huh


----------



## Ballin

Join my team mate 

Embrace the colonel.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Ballin said:


> Join my team mate
> 
> Embrace the colonel.


Joined! :cool2: just gotta find a job  and I wish kfc wasn't so far away from mine too!


----------



## Benls1991

CapeTownTony said:


> 100g peanut butter
> 
> 100g Toblerone
> 
> 100g kp salted peanuts
> 
> 100g Ben & Jerrys cookie dough ice cream
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 500ml full fat milk
> 
> Blend the fuk out of it
> 
> 2407 calories
> 
> 79g protein
> 
> 160g fat
> 
> 170g carbs
> 
> I've been having one of these every night before bed for the last few days. Really nice too :thumb:
> 
> Edit: Obviously if you want more protein then add whey!


Copy+pasted that beast!


----------



## GeordieSteve

Learn to eat mate. I know its not easy because I've been your size. F*ck 'dirty' carbs. Bread, oats, potatoes, bloody pizza.... whatever. You need it. Take it all in


----------



## AeTheCrash

GeordieSteve said:


> Learn to eat mate. I know its not easy because I've been your size. F*ck 'dirty' carbs. Bread, oats, potatoes, bloody pizza.... whatever. You need it. Take it all in


 Thanks man! I will do my best!


----------



## AeTheCrash

This is my back if anyone is interested!



http://imgur.com/HxTt9PV


& one last thing, so which are the best excersices? I don't like my arms (biceps and tri especially) and my chest, I think my back is the most developped :confused1: since dead lifts are my fav thing at the gym :tongue:

ty all


----------



## dannydean07

I think your doing to much iso stuff, have you looking into 5x5?

*Edit* Don't know if this has already been said? if it has ignore me :thumb:


----------



## AeTheCrash

dannydean07 said:


> I think your doing to much iso stuff, have you looking into 5x5?
> 
> *Edit* Don't know if this has already been said? if it has ignore me :thumb:


I realized that too! Which exercises would you recommend me?

dead lifts

bench press

squats

:huh:


----------



## dannydean07

AeTheCrash said:


> I realized that too! Which exercises would you recommend me?
> 
> dead lifts
> 
> bench press
> 
> squats
> 
> :huh:


I think from what i remember

5x5 lifts where

Squat

Deadlift

Bench press

Over head press (power please?)

Bent over rows

pull ups and dips


----------



## AeTheCrash

dannydean07 said:


> I think from what i remember
> 
> 5x5 lifts where
> 
> Squat
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Bench press
> 
> Over head press (power please?)
> 
> Bent over rows
> 
> pull ups and dips


Thank you!


----------



## Monkey skeleton

AeTheCrash said:


> Thank you!


Mate, google Stronglifts, eat like a [email protected] and follow the program for 6 months. If that doesn't have you put on a stone or two, I'd be amazed!


----------



## Guest

Not going to bother reading all 8 pages but here's my advice which I wish I was given when I was roughly the same size as you, if not skinnier

Gym either 1 on 1 off or 2 on 1 off

Compound lifts in every session(likely been mentioned, take this advice if any)

Use myfitnesspal to count calories, take in decent calories, I'd go for 4000 minimum if I was you - 300g+ protein

The above may seem excessive, but if you are absolutely destroying your muscles you should be STARVING. So yeah destroy your muscles, go to failure, I recommend doing this:

12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps, failure.. 12 reps of bar to warm up, 10 reps low weight, 8 higher until 4 when you should be using a weight you will struggle to get 4 with, push out your 4 if it kills you.. go for more if you can and record it so you can go for 1 more rep(at minimum) next workout. After your 4(or more) heavy weight reps have a minute rest and push out as many reps as you can with a lower weight, somewhere between your 10rep weight and 8rep weight if that makes sense? No more than 5 exercises per workout with this approach cause believe me it takes it out of you

On back for example I'd do deadlift, machine rows, pulldowns or pullups(can do 1 extra set if you feel necessary) then maybe abs or biceps, same with biceps 1 set of 12/10/8/6/4 is a killer, 2 is enough, 3 is probably too much but each to their own

Train legs, I'm pretty useless with legs so probably best asking someone else for advice! Include squats, leg press and lunges as I find these are good leg exercises

For getting them calories in utilize calorie-rich foods, especially fats like nuts, oils, cheese and milk, preferably the first two but the latter help a lot with calorie intake

Forget cardio unless you plan on getting fit, I'm not your man for cardio

Make sure you get a good amount of carbs, I'm on a cut now and you'd be surprised how much having carbs in your system helps towards energy, your muscles store carbs and when you have none, just getting up the stairs is a challenge. Plenty of rice helps me, I'm no dietician so can't advise you on health but the main foods I eat are:

Carbs: Rice, beans, oats, veg, fruit, pasta, potatoes

Protein: Fish, chicken, beef, turkey, whey, eggs

Fats: Cheese, milk, nuts, oils, salmon

The hardest part of gaining weight is finding time to cook your food, to utilize microwavable or tinned foods when you are stuck for time, beans, tinned fish, bread, microwavable fish, microwavable rice packs, shakes, fruit, cheese, nuts are all convenient foods which I use when in a rush

Consistency is key, make sure you consistently get enough sleep, calories, protein, carbs for energy and time in the gym

I find I have a much better workout if I eat a carb rich meal (currently 280g rice) about 2 hours before gym then a banana 30 mins before gym

Water intake is so important, make sure you are well hydrated especially before gym, I usually drink a litre about an hour before then have anywhere from 1-2 litres during training

Creatine is cheap and seems to work so invest, pre-workout stimulation drinks are incredible, not healthy, especially if you are prone to anxiety, but I'd recommend if you have a stable head, others wouldn't but each to their own

Pointless overworking your muscles if you aren't on steroids, so don't be doing 20 sets of bench for chest then calling it a day, best to figure out which exercises hit which muscles so you can spread it nicely but that's a bit advanced at your stage; I'll show you my typical routine

Chest:

Bench, either flat, incline or decline, the higher the incline the more shoulders it uses

Cable crossover or flys, I'd do dumbbell flys but I struggle so I stick with machine

Dips, weighted if you can with 12/10/8/6/4/failure approach, very good exercise

Finish off with a tricep exercise, yours will likely be fcked already

Shoulders:

Behind the neck press on smith, alternatively use dumbbells if you have a spotter for shoulder press

Raises of some sort, I usually do both side and front dumbbell raises

Facepulls or reverse flys for rear delts

Shrugs or upright rows for traps

Legs:

Ask someone else lol

You've already seen my back workout

Might be worth mentioning with some muscles you will likely progress better with higher reps, I find shrugs, anything to do with abs and calves, a lot of people do higher reps with legs, however best finding what is right for you

Learn proper bench form(tucked elbows) and warm up your rotator cuffs to prevent fcking your shoulders up(like I did) and don't try and squat heavy as fkc weights on a smith when you clearly can't, or you'll fkc your back up like I did

That's about all the advice I wish I would've been given as a rookie lol

I'm always open to advice/criticism about how I train so if anyone disagrees with me feel free to let me know!


----------



## Sambuca

how you getting on reminds me of when i started training couple of years ago!

good luck with your goals


----------



## badly_dubbed

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


if it were me....id scrap that training plan, focus on huge compund movements only possibly in a push/pull/legs split

Push:

bench

ohp

dips

pull:

deadlift

chin

barbell row

Legs

Squat

front squat

lunge/split squat


----------



## HEEL

badly_dubbed said:


> if it were me....id scrap that training plan, focus on huge compund movements only possibly in a push/pull/legs split
> 
> Push:
> 
> bench
> 
> ohp
> 
> dips
> 
> pull:
> 
> deadlift
> 
> chin
> 
> barbell row
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squat
> 
> front squat
> 
> lunge/split squat


I agree, for someone starting out it's important to focus on strength and compounds are great for that.

You're doing (or were doing?) a lot of volume, mate. I was the same for years, but I've cut down on quantity and focused on quality a lot more in the last year or two, and definitely feel the benefits.


----------



## MRSTRONG

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


Looking at your picture before even looking at your diet you clearly do not eat enough .

My advice is to follow stronglifts 5x5 .

Diet you need to eat 2x as much as you currently do .


----------



## AeTheCrash

ewen said:


> Looking at your picture before even looking at your diet you clearly do not eat enough .
> 
> My advice is to follow stronglifts 5x5 .
> 
> Diet you need to eat 2x as much as you currently do .


I used to eat 3000kcal, now I'm going to go for 3500kcal, is that good enough?

Thanky


----------



## badly_dubbed

try it...if your not gaining weight....the no its not good enough.


----------



## MRSTRONG

AeTheCrash said:


> I used to eat 3000kcal, now I'm going to go for 3500kcal, is that good enough?
> 
> Thanky


only one way to be certain .

post up the 3.5k diet .


----------



## AeTheCrash

ewen said:


> only one way to be certain .
> 
> post up the 3.5k diet .


I dont really have a diet, each day it's different but I still calculate it.

For today I'm eating:

200gr of oats (measured dry) = ~700kcal

220gr of pasta (measure dry) = ~700kcal

Lamb with peas (unsure about it, my guess is 200kcal)

410gr of baked beans= 400kcal

100gr of peanut butter = 600kcal

800ml of 2% milk = 350kcal

2 bananas = 180kcal

3 eggs = 180kcal

10 prawn crackers (was a snack) = 100kcal

100gr cottage cheese (low fat) = 60kcal

100gr natural yoghurt = 80kcal

Total: 3550kcal

I still have to eat: 100gr of pasta, 100gr of oats, 2 banana's, cottage cheese and yoghurt, but i'll make a shake before bed


----------



## Inapsine

Gaining 5 pounds in a month sounds like optimum speed to gain weight tbh. I know your unhappy being skinny at the moment but theres no point just throwing on a load of "weight"


----------



## Inapsine

AeTheCrash said:


> I dont really have a diet, each day it's different but I still calculate it.
> 
> For today I'm eating:
> 
> 200gr of oats (measured dry) = ~700kcal
> 
> 220gr of pasta (measure dry) = ~700kcal
> 
> Lamb with peas (unsure about it, my guess is 200kcal)
> 
> 410gr of baked beans= 400kcal
> 
> 100gr of peanut butter = 600kcal
> 
> 800ml of 2% milk = 350kcal
> 
> 2 bananas = 180kcal
> 
> 3 eggs = 180kcal
> 
> 10 prawn crackers (was a snack) = 100kcal
> 
> 100gr cottage cheese (low fat) = 60kcal
> 
> 100gr natural yoghurt = 80kcal
> 
> Total: 3550kcal
> 
> I still have to eat: 100gr of pasta, 100gr of oats, 2 banana's, cottage cheese and yoghurt, but i'll make a shake before bed


Lacking protein?


----------



## AJS

You mentioned something about not really eating dirty..

Mate, grab whatever you can, pizzas, kfc... once you've gaining a little weight, not too much.. then start a clean bulking diet.

I know you say you have no problems eating a lot, but that hasn't seem to have got you anywhere has it? you could do with some weight gainers, with some full fat milk, oats and evoo.

Keep us updated, seems an interesting one!.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Inapsine said:


> Lacking protein?


well the total grams of protein i'm getting is: ~150gr which is 1.2 gr per bodyweight


----------



## AeTheCrash

AJS said:


> You mentioned something about not really eating dirty..
> 
> Mate, grab whatever you can, pizzas, kfc... once you've gaining a little weight, not too much.. then start a clean bulking diet.
> 
> I know you say you have no problems eating a lot, but that hasn't seem to have got you anywhere has it? you could do with some weight gainers, with some full fat milk, oats and evoo.
> 
> Keep us updated, seems an interesting one!.


Thanks man! I will do, atm i can't afford to eat out as much nor buy weight gainers, but I'm trying my hardest to eat as much as I can, until I find a part time job, I gotta do it the clean way


----------



## HJL

4lb a month is good gain. ten consistent months and 40l of mass. who can argue with that, you will need more protein as you get bigger though.


----------



## HJL

mass gainer.

100g oats

40g whey

banana

pint of full fat milk

some raisins.

theres well over 100 cals depending on the amount you put in. drink in seconds. and costs pence.


----------



## AeTheCrash

HJL said:


> mass gainer.
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 40g whey
> 
> banana
> 
> pint of full fat milk
> 
> some raisins.
> 
> theres well over 100 cals depending on the amount you put in. drink in seconds. and costs pence.


Thanks mate! I appreciate it, as you said, I should be fine at the moment with the 1,2 gr per lb, but i'm pretty sure that in 1/3 months I will have my part-time job somewhere and I can finally afford some whey


----------



## badly_dubbed

You say your looking to pack in size...why are you ****ing about with things like 3 eggs..?

Eat some damn real food man!


----------



## GreedyBen

Stop training 5x a week as well, you need time to recover and grow and you only do that with rest. I'm with @ewen on the compound exercises, they are all you need at the moment.

Get some cheap meat in you, if you are on a budget get down the supermarket late in the evening and see what is reduced, ask your local butcher what he's got cheap, don't discount organ meat, chicken livers are nice and cheap aswell as beautiful fried with some onions. I use milk powder as it's cheap as chips as ~400cal for 100g and 38g pro. In Tesco it's £1.15 for 454g


----------



## Dark sim

AeTheCrash said:


> Thanks mate! I appreciate it, as you said, I should be fine at the moment with the 1,2 gr per lb, but i'm pretty sure that in 1/3 months I will have my part-time job somewhere and I can finally afford some whey


Whey is not a necessity, so don't think it is. It is a supplement to be used when you can't eat, don't have time to eat or as a pw shake. Other than that food is always better.

You can still make a weight gainer without whey, just add all the other bits ppl have suggested and for flavour some nesquik or ice cream.

Don't limit yourself to these protein/calorific figures, if you can eat more and have food available, eat it. You do not need take out, buy a pizza from asda (£2), or some burgers, again about £2, its all pretty cheap food.

My brother was in similar position to you, not as skinny, but within 1 month I had put 14lb on him. He won't continue to gain at that rate, but his body needed it, just like yours does.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## AeTheCrash

@Wheyman Hi, Did you get my email with the address?

Thanks guys for the tips! One more thing, I have to fly back to my country (italy) in 2 weeks time, for 2 weeks, what exercises can I do at home? There's no gym around my area.


----------



## M31

make sure eating is ur main job mate. the gym part is easy, its what you do with stuff on your plate that matters. base training around compound lifts, bench, military, squats, deads thats all u need.


----------



## AeTheCrash

M31 said:


> make sure eating is ur main job mate. the gym part is easy, its what you do with stuff on your plate that matters. base training around compound lifts, bench, military, squats, deads thats all u need.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## zainny

dud u need something like mutant mass


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> @Wheyman Hi, Did you get my email with the address?
> 
> Thanks guys for the tips! One more thing, I have to fly back to my country (italy) in 2 weeks time, for 2 weeks, what exercises can I do at home? There's no gym around my area.


Hi mte it was sent out friday sorry for the delay! Lets see some gains


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> Hi mte it was sent out friday sorry for the delay! Lets see some gains


Thank you so much! I'm ready! :thumb: How long will it take for it to come? Because if no one is at home i think it goes to the main royal mail building.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> Thank you so much! I'm ready! :thumb: How long will it take for it to come? Because if no one is at home i think it goes to the main royal mail building.
> 
> Thank you so much again!


it should be with dpd and with you today.


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> it should be with dpd and with you today.


That's perfect! Today is the day in which I've only got one college lesson! Thank you again! How many gr of your product would you say it's optimal per day?


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> That's perfect! Today is the day in which I've only got one college lesson! Thank you again! How many gr of your product would you say it's optimal per day?


well for you i would have two 50g shakes but make sure you workout


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> well for you i would have two 50g shakes but make sure you workout


I will do!

Thank you! :beer:


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> well for you i would have two 50g shakes but make sure you workout


Nothing came through today (The van goes around in the morning in my area), looking forward to tomorrow!

Do you have the tracking code?


----------



## infernal0988

We have all been where you are mate anything you want to ask just do so, how are you measuring your food ? Can you post your full diet with grams if each things you eat & what ?


----------



## infernal0988

John Andrew said:


> Mate, you have never eaten enough in your life. Your body is screaming for food your stomach is so small you feel full after almost nothing. You must eat at least 6 meals a day. Chicken, pork, lamb beef, stews, Spaghetti, Rice! Eat until you want to vomit, wait 2 hours and do it again.
> 
> Train using Bench press, squats and dead lifts! a few assistance exercises. Lift as heavy as you can. Do low reps [4 -6] and get some strength. Wake up at night and eat pizza. Cheesecake. anything! I eat at least 3 times at night, If I don't I cannot sleep. I started at 39 kgs and am now 100! I was a weakling and now I am not! Its fun. We control our bodies. Tell your stomach to start behaving!!!You are burning calories so fast cos you have no fat! When you are fat like me you can easily lose some weight!
> 
> Good luck mate. John
> 
> ps. Its only taken 34 years and I have loved every day.


I was like that skinny as hell & could never eat the amount i was supposed to, so i started adding just a little more food to my meals each week & i progressed from there.


----------



## ableton

AeTheCrash said:


> Training:
> 
> Day 1: chest / back
> 
> - flat barbell bench press
> 
> - incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - fly's
> 
> - wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> - seated cable rows
> 
> - bent over barbell row or one arm dumbbell row
> 
> - dead lift or back extensions
> 
> Day 2: delts and traps / arms
> 
> - seated dumbbell shoulder press or seated barbell shoulder press
> 
> - seated lateral raises
> 
> - bent over reverse fly's
> 
> - barbell shrugs or dumbbell shrugs
> 
> - ez bar curls or dumbbell standing curls or alternate incline dumbbell curls or seated dumbbell curls
> 
> - hammer curls or reverse barbell curl / reverse ez bar curl
> 
> - palms down barbell wrist curl
> 
> - skull crushers
> 
> - tricep pull downs
> 
> Day 3: legs / calves / abs
> 
> - barbell squats
> 
> - barbell lunges
> 
> - machine leg extensions
> 
> - standing leg curls
> 
> - Romanian dead lifts
> 
> - standing dumbbell calf raises or standing barbell calf raises
> 
> - standing one legged calf raise with dumbbell
> 
> - reverse crunch or cable crunches
> 
> - cable oblique crunch or decline oblique crunches
> 
> Day 4: repeat day 1 with these alterations
> 
> - decline barbell bench press instead of flat barbell bench press
> 
> - flat dumbbell bench press instead of incline dumbbell bench press
> 
> - incline fly's instead of flat fly's
> 
> Day 5: repeat day 2
> 
> Diet-wise, I believe I am eating enough, maybe not always 3000kcal, but not less than 2800kcal. Last week, I was sick, and I did not train nor eat enough, but I'm back now!


No need for a fancy training routine. Look up some beginner ones


----------



## teramobil

good luck with this fella... as @ableton said, start with some beginner's training routine... although your training routine is not that fancy but you can simplify it a bit and go from there!

once you have some size you can make it more complex.

Best of luck and I look forward to seeing your progress matey... :beer:


----------



## A-BOMB

starting strength or ppl routine or just something simple. Focus on getting strong first your skinny as fook eat all the clean food you can then drink milk throughout the day 2-4 litres. if i were you i wouldnt care about fat gain doubt you will gain that much anyway! and you can always loose that! just stick to the compounds and lift heavy!


----------



## biglad90

I'm 6ft 2 and used to weigh 11st which I thought was uber skinny.

Started training which I admit wasn't consistant and I wasn't eating enough (fast metabolism too)

So I started 5x5 (mon wed fri)

Eating normal no special diet, just whatever I fancied but had a mobster shake on a morning and one after training

100g oats

100g peanut butte

100g whey choc

About 25/30ml EVOO

Few eggs

1l full fat milk

1400cals x2 a day plus whatever else you eat you wil grow like a weed I did anyway


----------



## teramobil

biglad90 said:


> I'm 6ft 2 and used to weigh 11st which I thought was uber skinny.
> 
> Started training which I admit wasn't consistant and I wasn't eating enough (fast metabolism too)
> 
> So I started 5x5 (mon wed fri)
> 
> Eating normal no special diet, just whatever I fancied but had a mobster shake on a morning and one after training
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 100g peanut butte
> 
> 100g whey choc
> 
> About 25/30ml EVOO
> 
> Few eggs
> 
> 1l full fat milk
> 
> 1400cals x2 a day plus whatever else you eat you wil grow like a weed I did anyway


grow like a weed side ways! yeah?

at 6ft 2 you haven't got much to grow tall ways! lol


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> Nothing came through today (The van goes around in the morning in my area), looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> Do you have the tracking code?


ill send later sorry mate they puit freebies behind the paying customers but ill make sure it gets to you/


----------



## AeTheCrash

teramobil said:


> good luck with this fella... as @ableton said, start with some beginner's training routine... although your training routine is not that fancy but you can simplify it a bit and go from there!
> 
> once you have some size you can make it more complex.
> 
> Best of luck and I look forward to seeing your progress matey... :beer:


Thanks for your advice


----------



## AeTheCrash

infernal0988 said:


> We have all been where you are mate anything you want to ask just do so, how are you measuring your food ? Can you post your full diet with grams if each things you eat & what ?


I don't have a daily plan, I eat what I have, but I still have the core stuff like oats,pasta,pb,milk,proteins,eggs. I have a food scale, and I weigh my food on it, for instance I weigh 100g of dry pasta, and I then look at the packaging. If It's something that Im not entirely sure about, I just use the app 'myfitnesspal' look it up, and round it, so let's say my mom made me dinner, but she's not sure how much of each ingredient she's put in, I just round it up, if it says its 300kcal on the app, I round it to 250, to be sure that I'm not going on a deficit


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> ill send later sorry mate they puit freebies behind the paying customers but ill make sure it gets to you/


Thanks! I'm super excited thats all


----------



## ableton

AeTheCrash said:


> Thanks for your advice


Good luck with this mate! I was just over 10 stone when i started, i know how you feel. I was always getting laughed at for being skinny.

Simple 5x5 routine, and eat everything. Forget eating clean..... Eat chocolate, burger king, kfc, whatever you can get your hands on


----------



## Jay Walker

Read my signature, follow that, you'll put on weight.


----------



## DanielScrilla

KFC!!!!!


----------



## SwoleNerd

I'd be shocked after 11 pages if you haven't received all the help you need but as others have said no need for fancy routine. Upper/lower or PPL will be great.

Lots of eggs, oats, whole milk, beef mince etc to get the cals in.

I would say not to be too reckless in gaining weight tho if you want most to be muscle.

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Use this calculator to workout how many cals you need for a good bulk as there is no fun in putting too much fat on and having to strip it off later when cutting, bulk but try to stay lean if your goals are physique.

If your goals are just strength then crack on lol


----------



## AeTheCrash

SwoleNerd said:


> I'd be shocked after 11 pages if you haven't received all the help you need but as others have said no need for fancy routine. Upper/lower or PPL will be great.
> 
> Lots of eggs, oats, whole milk, beef mince etc to get the cals in.
> 
> I would say not to be too reckless in gaining weight tho if you want most to be muscle.
> 
> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> Use this calculator to workout how many cals you need for a good bulk as there is no fun in putting too much fat on and having to strip it off later when cutting, bulk but try to stay lean if your goals are physique.
> 
> If your goals are just strength then crack on lol


Thank you! Well it says my bulking kcal is 2439, im eating around 3000kcal now!

@Wheyman Hello there, how are you? Nothing has came through yet, unfortunately, next week i'm leaving the uk for 2 weeks because I have to sort some stuff out in Italy, I wonder if you could check with dpd about the pack, don't wanna be in italy when the pack comes  Perhaps the address was wrong?

Thank you so much by the way! I totally appreciate it!


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> Thank you! Well it says my bulking kcal is 2439, im eating around 3000kcal now!
> 
> @Wheyman Hello there, how are you? Nothing has came through yet, unfortunately, next week i'm leaving the uk for 2 weeks because I have to sort some stuff out in Italy, I wonder if you could check with dpd about the pack, don't wanna be in italy when the pack comes  Perhaps the address was wrong?
> 
> Thank you so much by the way! I totally appreciate it!


ill check the tracking you sure no card was left?


----------



## AeTheCrash

Wheyman said:


> ill check the tracking you sure no card was left?


Nothing was left at mines! If you could, that would be great! Thanks

PS: Just asked my mom, she said that nothing came through, but a dpd van was at 3 houses down early last week.


----------



## Jay Walker

Don't worry about being skinny forever mate, I was a bean pole when I was younger too.

It will come! good luck!!!


----------



## AeTheCrash

Jay Walker said:


> Don't worry about being skinny forever mate, I was a bean pole when I was younger too.
> 
> It will come! good luck!!!


I will change my life around in the next year! Can't to become someone new


----------



## Jay Walker

AeTheCrash said:


> I will change my life around in the next year! Can't to become someone new


Positive changes mate, all good. Wish I'd had a resource like this place when I started out!


----------



## AeTheCrash

@Wheyman Sorry to harrass you :whistling: but what's your email? I'm going away on Thursday for 2 weeks, and i dont want to be away when the pack comes in, worried that it will just disappear after a while


----------



## Asouf

Whereabouts in Bolton are you and where do you train..


----------



## johnnya

AeTheCrash said:


> I will change my life around in the next year! Can't to become someone new


hiya , couldn't be ar.sed reading the full thread are you getting the weight on yet...good luck with your training :mellow:


----------



## AeTheCrash

Asouf said:


> Whereabouts in Bolton are you and where do you train..


I live in daubhill, I train at a small gym near Bobby's park (Somewhat near Sainsbury's in town)


----------



## Asouf

AeTheCrash said:


> I live in daubhill, I train at a small gym near Bobby's park (Somewhat near Sainsbury's in town)


T'other side of town from me..(Near Bury) but trained at Total Fitness for a few years and then tried DW and now at a tiny gym near Radcliffe (£120 a year!!) which suits what Im after for now..


----------



## AeTheCrash

@Wheyman hi wheyman! I just got back from italy due to some problems that i had to sort out, and i found nothing left through the post, are you sure you sent it to the right adress? Cheers, happy new year


----------



## Wheyman

AeTheCrash said:


> @Wheyman hi wheyman! I just got back from italy due to some problems that i had to sort out, and i found nothing left through the post, are you sure you sent it to the right adress? Cheers, happy new year


I checked its been returned to depot. Once its in our hands ill send it back. Its DPD not post they should have left a card.


----------



## AshleyW

a lot of people will not like this but mate I went from 9st to just over 13 got a decent diet behind me and smashed a course of steds!

everyone moaned saying make sure your training n diet is perfect and you will grow well for me that didn't happen so I did a course and now im in better shape than your average

as long as your not a party animal your eating as much as YOU! can and your training hard! nothing wrong with experimenting in my opinion from my experience

but defo take all the advice you can from these guys as somewhere in all the contradictions there's some really good info that will be beneficial to your skinny ass frame

good luck and may all the clothes you wear fit you in the future lol


----------



## Mogy

@AeTheCrash

How's it going mate? Any progress?


----------



## AeTheCrash

Mogy said:


> @AeTheCrash
> 
> How's it going mate? Any progress?


Hi mate! Not in the past 2/3 weeks, i had to fly back to italy to sort out some problems there, but today ill be training again, with a new routine (powerlifting 5x5) and a 3500-4000kcal diet with no supps!

Appreciate your interest 

@Wheyman cheers! I appreciate it! Can't wait


----------



## Mogy

AeTheCrash said:


> Hi mate! Not in the past 2/3 weeks, i had to fly back to italy to sort out some problems there, but today ill be training again, with a new routine (powerlifting 5x5) and a 3500-4000kcal diet with no supps!
> 
> Appreciate your interest


Yeah bud, looking forward to seeing some progress!


----------



## Leeds89

AshleyW said:


> a lot of people will not like this but mate I went from 9st to just over 13 got a decent diet behind me and smashed a course of steds!
> 
> everyone moaned saying make sure your training n diet is perfect and you will grow well for me that didn't happen so I did a course and now im in better shape than your average
> 
> as long as your not a party animal your eating as much as YOU! can and your training hard! nothing wrong with experimenting in my opinion from my experience
> 
> but defo take all the advice you can from these guys as somewhere in all the contradictions there's some really good info that will be beneficial to your skinny ass frame
> 
> good luck and may all the clothes you wear fit you in the future lol


I hit the gear at 8 stone lol, look pretty damn good now and constantly improving, why take forever to do it when you can do it quicker I will never understand.

Natty limit first blah blah BS


----------



## AshleyW

Leeds89 said:


> I hit the gear at 8 stone lol, look pretty damn good now and constantly improving, why take forever to do it when you can do it quicker I will never understand.
> 
> Natty limit first blah blah BS


couldn't agree more!

Natty is all well and good when your naturally well built and have great genetics I was just average Jo now I can wear a vest and not look like a pepperami in cling film lol


----------



## Leeds89

AshleyW said:


> couldn't agree more!
> 
> Natty is all well and good when your naturally well built and have great genetics I was just average Jo now I can wear a vest and not look like a pepperami in cling film lol


I was severely underweight and couldn't take the gawking stares any more, it had to change and it had to change ASAP!


----------



## BladesmanStu

Hi all,

Been over 18 months since anything was posted on this thread. Wondering if the fella has managed to reach his goals. I'm in a fairly similar situation to what he was/is in and just starting out. Would be interesting to know how he's getting on.


----------



## Sambuca

ye wonder if hes still about i was in his boat i finished my bulk at 220+ lbs haha


----------



## BladesmanStu

Well done mate. Hopefully I'll follow suit in time and hopefully the guy is still around and will update us at some point.


----------



## Papa Smurf

AeTheCrash said:


> Nothinot left at mines! If you could, that would be great! Thanks
> 
> PS: Just asked my mom, she said that nothing came through, but a dpd van was at 3 houses down early last week.


Youre mothers a nosy c**t


----------

